# last time I let Anty babysit



## Battou (Feb 24, 2008)

Teaching them bad habits....Penguin style sleding.....:lmao:


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL!!!!  NIce!


Busy night tonight Battou!


----------



## Battou (Feb 24, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> LOL!!!!  NIce!
> 
> 
> Busy night tonight Battou!



These are all from a couple weeks ago, I had to work doubles all week and did not get the time to process any of the five rolls I sent out last weekend, even then I seem to have over sharpened atleast half of them trying to get it all done.

*EDIT*
Even then I have several I am keeping in researve.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 24, 2008)

BWAhahahahaha!!!!!!!! Love it!!  



[Wait'll ya see what else I taught 'em.  :mrgreen:]


----------



## Battou (Feb 24, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> OMG, banned for making me spit up my coffee! I was _not_ expecting that. Toooo funny (and that's exactly how the penguins look when they 'swim' on land when they have to cover distance).



That is exactly what I thought when I got the print back. Every time I see this all I can think is the shere size of the grin on his face as he crests that nob he is going over.



Antarctican said:


> BWAhahahahaha!!!!!!!! Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> [Wait'll ya see what else I taught 'em.  :mrgreen:]



Oh dear


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## LaFoto (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh boy. The fun you can have when (or if!) you get snow in winter!!! 

Very funny. 
I would really like to also see his face for once!


----------



## Battou (Feb 25, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Oh boy. The fun you can have when (or if!) you get snow in winter!!!
> 
> Very funny.
> I would really like to also see his face for once!



Yeah, I try to get them out in the snow when ever possible....burn up some of that energy have. 


I do have a shot of his face somewhere.....Just not with a grin the likes I imagine he had in this instance but.....


----------

